# Selling Brewery Equipment



## navionjim

Wow, a bunch of folks asked me about this so I guess I'll just post this here.

Anyway the Brewery is a mobile unit built on a steel frame with wheels. All three tuns, hot liquor, mash, and kettle are made from SS Sanky beer kegs and fitted with ball valves and wells for Ashcroft thermometers. Everything is hard-lined except the hose from the counterflow chiller to whatever fermenter youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re using. (I always used 20 gallon white poly drums.) 

All three tuns have 175,000 BTU burners, and all gas controls, (actually all the controls) are mounted on a central front mounted panel. There is an on-board water filter and supply lines to all three vessels, the top center tank has a sight glass and is for hot liquor which gravity feeds the left lower mash tun. 

The mash tun has its own 110 VAC pump for recirculation (vorlof) and a 175,000 BTU burner for use in RIMS or step mashing and for transferring wort to the brew tun (kettle). (I also used it to hit strike temp before doughing in the goods) The mash tun is fitted with a hinged SS perforated-plate false bottom and SS lines to the lower outlet valve. All lines and valves outside the Tuns are copper, all those within are Â½â€ SS. Everything is hard mounted to the frame.

The brew Kettle has a separate 110 VAC recirculation pump (hot pump) for whirl pooling the finish hops and transferring the hot wort through the counterflow wort chiller which is mounted behind the control panel in the center of the system There is a fourth (not an Ashcroft) thermometer for the chiller outlet . The entire system is designed to be self cleaning using re-circulated boiling water or the chemical of your choice. The mash side is separated by a central ball valve so a second mash can be run while the brew kettle is in operation. I always used 90 minute mashes and 90 minute brew cycles. So one Â½ barrel keg can be brewed in 3 hours and another one every 90 minutes thereafter, for as long as you want to keep it up.

This system has only been used once in the last five years but before that I brewed about three times a month for several years. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d want to clean it up and cycle some one-step through it before I passed it on. I also have a half dozen or so â€œcorn cansâ€
aka Pepsi Syrup SS Kegs and the tap fittings, gas bottles, regulators etc for the tap system. For that matter I have every tap head from Golden Gate to Sanky. A brand new bracketing thermostat system and taps and tower for converting a chest type freezer to a kegerator. Then there are a couple of large boxes of brewery and yeast culturing equipment. A professional refractometer, A 300X lab microscope with slides and cover glass. Several hydrometers boxes of test tubes and on and on.

There is also a SS distillation tower which I purchased from accompany on line as well as a small one from Still Spirits from New Zealand. It would take a pick up to haul all this stuff and Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll have to figure out what it would cost. I have well over $1,500 into the brewery alone but would consider an offer in any case. Let me know if your interested in any or all of this I hate to see it just sitting there.


----------



## deejaydebi

Jim -

That's quite an impressive setup! Wish I had a place for somthing like that. I still use a 10 gallon Rubbermade water cooler I converted into a mash tun and a turkey fryer pot with a ball valve spigot.


----------



## teacup13

yah that setup sounds impressive,,, if i had the extra money and space i would probably look seriously at this setup


----------



## navionjim

Nothing wrong with your setup either, I used a 52 quart cooler with a PVC sparging rack in the bottom, and a cut off keg on a Cajun cooker with an immersion chiller for several years before before I got tired of all that lifting and decided to build this brew house. I'll get some pictures and post it anyway just for grins.


----------



## payson

I'd love to take a look see!


----------



## deejaydebi

Jim -

I don't lift much I set it on a high chair, on the counter top and on the stove top - almost a RIMS ramp style! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I built my sparge rack from SS braid from sink hose and some nylon fittings. The whole thing only cost me $38 and $30 of it was the water cooler.


----------



## teacup13

do you have any pics of your set up? a bunch of guys at homebrewtalk.com are asking for your setup... some interested parties


----------



## navionjim

Yes I will get some pics for you, I've been kidnapped by my job and stuck in Shreveport La. I'll get home in a couple of days and try and get some pictures for you. I thought I had on one this hard drive but so Fare I haven't found it.


----------



## navionjim

Well I finally got a picture up for you, this one is five years old and the brewery needs a clean up right now but everything is still there, I'll have to find two of the three Ashcroft thermometers but I must have them around somewhere.

Ice Bait and Cold Beer


----------



## payson

Beautiful set-up! Might have to start talking to the wife....


----------



## deejaydebi

Really nice RIMS Jim! You must be the envy of all your friends withthat setup!


----------



## navionjim

Thanks Debi, this brewery was a real project for me to build and I'll admit to being proud of it. I hate to let it go but I don't see myself brewing much in the future and I hate to see it just sitting around when someone could be using it.


----------



## zapper

Good looking rig. Do you bottle any or just keep it in kegs, I might of missed that. I wish Hot-lanta and Texas were just a bit closer I would drop in for a demo. I have seen some pretty elaborate set ups, but yours looks consice and to the point! 

Sad story, a buddy had a whole shelving unit fall over in his basment brewery. Untold losses in beer, bottles and some of the biggest antique hand me down clay crocks that I have ever seen. It broke his spirit (no pun) he sold off what was left and never looked back. He was a better brewmaster than carpenter.


----------



## navionjim

Sorry to be late getting back. Work is driving me crazy and my girlfriend's mom died last week. To answer your question I haven't brewed much since leaving Oregon, few Southerners I've found appreciate real beer or hops either. Most folks in Houston only drink Miller Lite if you can believe that. I jumped into distilling when I came here because thats what the locals like. But had to stop drinking myself and now I don't do much but cure meats and BBQ. I stopped bottling long ago and switched to 1/2 barrel kegs and "Corn cans" Cornelius Kegs @ 5 USG ea, Those are the easiest to go with and make forced carbonation a snap. Who has time to wait anyway?


----------



## teacup13

sorry to hear of your GF's & your loss....

i believe Miller sponsers the annual Chili Cookoff (Q contest) in Houston...i could be wrong though

if you havent checked out the houston livestock show, you gotta check out the Chili cookoff that happens the weekend b4.... there is so much smoke in the air, a big fog of smoke... there is always good Q and good people there...


----------



## navionjim

OH HELL YES! I've been going every year I've been here. and to the rodeo too. I love to give my Texas buddies a raft of crap because most and the best of the cowboys are from Oregon Washington and Idaho. The show is great and the Cook off is something to see even if just to look at the different smokers folks have built. My Airline had one made by Spits and Pitts that is a 30 ft model of a Boeing 757! The fire box is under the nose and smoke exits the tail, the whole length of the fuselage is a long smoking chamber and it's all on a semi flatbed trailer. The wings are used for prep tables and serving.


----------



## squeezy

Have you got any pix of that Boeing smoker? ... I'd love to see them!


----------



## domn8_ion

Have any pictures of the smoker Navionjim?


----------



## deejaydebi

My condolences to your GF Jim.

I'd like to see that smoker too. Sounds awsome!


----------



## navionjim

Yes I have a couple of shots taken at the Rodeo, but this damn website always tells me my pictures are too big of a file. I'll see If I can shrink them somehow. Well I got one but it's grainy.....


----------



## domn8_ion

Sweet setup. I bet you guys got alot of attention when you fire that thing up.


----------



## teacup13

first off some help on your pics.... go to http://www.wiredness.com/ ... just upload to them, and click on easy resize... it will resize it so that it is smaller and viewable

and i love the Livestock Show but sadly havent been there since 2005... Houston also has my favorite restaurant(non Q) *Ruchi's Taqueria*

*i was feeling no pain in this picture..lmao*


----------



## squeezy

Hey Navion Jim ... have you tried Image shack? You can upload at full resolution and it will create a thumbnail pic to click on so that others can see it at full resolution.
Link is; http://www.imageshack.us/ a bit of a learning curve, but it is free!
Any specific problems, just PM me and I'll help you through it.
I really want to your pix man!


----------

